# Lake White



## mrzodiac (Jun 21, 2006)

Anyone fished at lake white? This is my first time ever going there and was wounder what bait people was using.


----------



## ohioskeeter (Jun 16, 2006)

How did you do? I would have suggested going somewhere else but hopefully you did well. Lake White has been poor this year. State will drop it 18ft to do repairs and replace the dam in August until the following year. I can see this being bad for the fish population. It may be many years before it will recover.


----------



## mrzodiac (Jun 21, 2006)

It sucked. I caught one bass and that was it.


----------

